

Math genius' unexpected world awaits in 'Simon: The Genius in My Basement' - tokenadult
http://www.kansascity.com/2012/02/29/3458835/math-genius-unexpected-world-awaits.html

======
lettergram
I am curious as to why The University of Cambridge.. He seems kind of
eccentric, but that's what I expect from math professors.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I know Simon, and have watched him work with Conway, Parker and Wilson on the
Atlas of Finite Simple Groups. He was phenomenal at performing calculations in
groups that no one really understood, his abilities were just unbelievable.
Equally, though, he was incredibly hard work to understand or follow when he
was explaining things. I watched Conway struggle at times to follow his
reasoning.

I have no trouble believing that the University didn't see him produce
anything. No papers, no teaching, nothing of obvious and/or apparent value.
When Conway left Cambridge, there was really no one for Norton to be
supporting, and hence no one to fight to keep him on.

So they didn't.

I'm pleased and relieved that he has a reasonable life on his own terms and
seems to be happy. I just wish there were some way his abilities could more
obviously benefit others.

~~~
shawndumas
OT: Hey you're back! Welcome...

------
wbhart
I guess that is Norton of Conway and Norton Monstrous Moonshine fame:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monstrous_moonshine>

I'm glad someone wrote a book about him. Cambridge's loss will be someone
else's gain.

------
brs
There's a long extract from the book here:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2011/aug/19/genius-
downstair...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2011/aug/19/genius-downstairs-
alexander-masters-extract)

